# Well, I made the front pages of the paper



## Rodney Money (Aug 4, 2018)

One of my pieces was featured this past July 4th, and the local papers found out. I thought I would share: https://www.thestokesnews.com/top-stories/16007/west-stokes-alma-mater-played-at-mount-rushmore


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 4, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> One of my pieces was featured this past July 4th, and the local papers found out. I thought I would share: https://www.thestokesnews.com/top-stories/16007/west-stokes-alma-mater-played-at-mount-rushmore



Well done YOU !!! Cool article
Congrats …..


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow, Rodney. You da' man!

Nice work... & Nice family.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 6, 2018)

Good to see some recognition here. Just out of curiosity, was the writer of the piece your family member? Rodney and Robert Money?


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> Good to see some recognition here. Just out of curiosity, was the writer of the piece your family member? Rodney and Robert Money?


Yes! Funny story, the original reporter contacted me in June wanting to run the story on the July 4th issue, but the paper was already full and then she went on vacation. Worried that I would be ticked off which is funny because it was all good with me, she asked my brother who is the sports editor if he could interview me since he was still in town. She was also worried it would be a conflict of interest, but the interview gave us the opportunity to spend some real time with each other. Something that has not happened for quite a while.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 7, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Well done YOU !!! Cool article
> Congrats …..


Appreciate it! For the 1st time in a while it gave me a feeling that I actually accomplished something.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 7, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Wow, Rodney. You da' man!
> 
> Nice work... & Nice family.


Ah, thank ya! The irony is the family is more work than the music but well worth it also!


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 7, 2018)

Great stuff, Rodney! Congrats! And wonderful family picture!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 7, 2018)

That was a very cool article! Having your music performed at Mount Rushmore on 4th of July is an amazing life accomplishment.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 25, 2018)

Hell yeah!


----------

